# H22 powered 6n polo



## Vtecvw (Jan 20, 2013)

*Delete*

......


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

a honda motor in a vw?????? :screwy: wtf you should be banned from this forum and then hunted down and tar and feathered... Vtec a gas saving device that doesnt give u all ur power untill u need to shift. 
awesome!!! NOT .. the h22 isnt a bad motor if your rolling down hill but it should stay in a honda


----------



## Vtecvw (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ what a [email protected] haha ^^ 

This is exactly why I loved building this... These sort of comments hahaha


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

this [email protected] as you say has a vr6 corrado with 20 psi daily runner and alot more torque then ull ever pull out of ur 2.2 vtec. some states would consider it illegal to swap a honda motor into a vdub. lol i understand ur anngry comment but really vw fans hate hondas cuz most belong to moms and are used to pic up milk and eggs, they are slow yet people put stickers on them and call them fast. in my opinion the car looks good but the engine sucks lol not that an h22 isnt a good motor cuz its probably the best honda makes all im saying is u gotta keep it real and not throw a rice burner into a euro import its like hitler getting married to ann frank:banghead:


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

this [email protected] as you say has a vr6 corrado with 20 psi daily runner and alot more torque then ull ever pull out of ur 2.2 vtec. some states would consider it illegal to swap a honda motor into a vdub. lol i understand ur anngry comment but really vw fans hate hondas cuz most belong to moms and are used to pic up milk and eggs, they are slow yet people put stickers on them and call them fast. in my opinion the car looks good but the engine sucks lol not that an h22 isnt a good motor cuz its probably the best honda makes all im saying is u gotta keep it real and not throw a rice burner into a euro import its like hitler getting married to ann frank:banghead: 
i will give u this though .. thats not an easy swap and u did a good job just dont like to see a vw basterdized


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love these swaps cos they make people so angry :laugh: 

Good on you for doing something different :thumbup: 

The DVLA are going to have a fit too! They're difficult enough about in-the-family swaps. Hope you don't have to go through IVA for it :sly: 

:beer:


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

it makes alot of people mad cuz its a dumb swap lol , why not just stick a vr6 in the fukr boost it prob cost same as the h22 and all the custom mounts and u wont have all the problems with the accessories not working.. someone that does a swap like this says honda fan.. well this is called vwvortex not vwvtecs .. and any one who knows anything would know u dont want a vtec... start with the h22 block and use a non vtec head for the best power for ur money.. vtec is just an extra globe on the cam that kicks in when oil pressure reaches a certain amount, at that time it starts working off the extra lobe and acts like a performance cam, without vtec u just ad a performance cam and u will pull all the way through the rpm range .. so would be like vtec but full time


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

Well done sir! Swap looks nice, some good fab work to make that swap work. Good use of what little engine space you have. Love the pedal setup inside the car. How is it working out so far? Honda engines are great motors, I just cant stand the noise they make.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

awesome swap, clean too. I can understand why he used a honda motor as vw doesn't have very many options when it comes to n/a 4 cylinders that make good power.


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Legit :thumbup:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice. I would have went with an h to b series trans adaptor and trans.. I've always had a problem blowing up gears on the h series trans. But still.. Dope ass swap


Sent from my iPhone while inside your mom


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Good job on the swap i love it!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

tnewsomj said:


> it makes alot of people mad cuz its a dumb swap lol , why not just stick a vr6 in the fukr boost it prob cost same as the h22 and all the custom mounts and u wont have all the problems with the accessories not working.. someone that does a swap like this says honda fan.. well this is called vwvortex not vwvtecs .. and any one who knows anything would know u dont want a vtec... start with the h22 block and use a non vtec head for the best power for ur money.. vtec is just an extra globe on the cam that kicks in when oil pressure reaches a certain amount, at that time it starts working off the extra lobe and acts like a performance cam, without vtec u just ad a performance cam and u will pull all the way through the rpm range .. so would be like vtec but full time


You, sir, are a douche and an idiot. The ONLY people that this would make mad are retarded VW nutswingers who can't see past the end of their own nose. Why not a VR? Because it's a frigging iron-blocked boat anchor that doesn't breathe without a huge amount of work. There is a good reason why VW doesn't put VRs in small cars anymore...


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^ zing !


Sent from my iPhone while inside your mom


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

tnewsomj said:


> a honda motor in a vw?????? :screwy: wtf you should be banned from this forum and then hunted down and tar and feathered... Vtec a gas saving device that doesnt give u all ur power untill u need to shift.
> awesome!!! NOT .. the h22 isnt a bad motor if your rolling down hill but it should stay in a honda





tnewsomj said:


> this [email protected] as you say has a vr6 corrado with 20 psi daily runner and alot more torque then ull ever pull out of ur 2.2 vtec. some states would consider it illegal to swap a honda motor into a vdub. lol i understand ur anngry comment but really vw fans hate hondas cuz most belong to moms and are used to pic up milk and eggs, they are slow yet people put stickers on them and call them fast. in my opinion the car looks good but the engine sucks lol not that an h22 isnt a good motor cuz its probably the best honda makes all im saying is u gotta keep it real and not throw a rice burner into a euro import its like hitler getting married to ann frank:banghead:


You idiots are part of the reason why our scene has become so stale and disrespected:thumbdown:. You hate on other brands for no reason and if it isn't something that has already been done by thousands of other euro enthusiasts you don't approve of it. This is creative, different, and is definitely not something that you will see done often. He shouldn't have to justify it to you or your friend with his "Cookie cutter" VRT. Grow up and respect others projects, you just come off as immature and ignorant. And just to make it clear, I would not personally put a Honda motor in my vw ... but I can respect hard work and creativity when I see it :thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

tnewsomj said:


> it makes alot of people mad cuz its a dumb swap lol , why not just stick a vr6 in the fukr boost it prob cost same as the h22 and all the custom mounts and u wont have all the problems with the accessories not working.. someone that does a swap like this says honda fan.. well this is called vwvortex not vwvtecs .. and any one who knows anything would know u dont want a vtec... start with the h22 block and use a non vtec head for the best power for ur money.. vtec is just an extra globe on the cam that kicks in when oil pressure reaches a certain amount, at that time it starts working off the extra lobe and acts like a performance cam, without vtec u just ad a performance cam and u will pull all the way through the rpm range .. so would be like vtec but full time


would you just shut up...

Any swap that gives you more HP is a good swap. Nice work!
Slap a turbo on it:laugh:


----------



## Vtecvw (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks lads...

Haters going to hate haha

But so you no this conversion has come me £1000gbp that's everything...


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet you that thing hauls a decent amount of ass. H swaps and K swaps are legit in the honda world, and although Im going a different route, its cool to see it done in the VW stuff. Was wiring it all up a total pain or were the systems sort of compatible? :laugh:

To the haters, I'd LOVE to see you guys pull 400hp out of a VR6 withOUT a turbo. And even if you do, there is that weight issue you have to overcome. I love the sound of VR's and the VRT stuff is decently quick, but if you REALLY think that they are the best motor on the planet, you need to get out more. The port profile on just about every VW engine produced is terrible for performance. The only exception being the recent TFSI motors and such, and the 1.8t, and even then they needed more valves to do it. :laugh:


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

See you at Edition 38?


----------



## Vtecvw (Jan 20, 2013)

It depends if I can make it to edition 38 around work


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice swap:thumbup:
H22 is a great engine and should be fun in that polo, 8k shifts all day lol.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

tnewsomj said:


> this [email protected] as you say has a vr6 corrado with 20 psi daily runner and alot more torque then ull ever pull out of ur 2.2 vtec. some states would consider it illegal to swap a honda motor into a vdub. lol i understand ur anngry comment but really vw fans hate hondas cuz most belong to moms and are used to pic up milk and eggs, they are slow yet people put stickers on them and call them fast. in my opinion the car looks good but the engine sucks lol not that an h22 isnt a good motor cuz its probably the best honda makes all im saying is u gotta keep it real and not throw a rice burner into a euro import its like hitler getting married to ann frank:banghead:



and how many cars have you built??? or how many motors have you swapped ???

well i have built and swapped vrt's and a couple of 20v's and i can tell you this .. a turbo honda will jst about kick every vw motor i have built including the vrt's ... a bone stock gsr with a bs 57 trim will sling out 300 wheel at 13 psi on a STOCK motor .. im getting 330 wheel on a 20v with 20psi with a 3071 ....and ive also seen a bone stock k20 sling out 398 wheel at 12 psi !!! with zero turbo lag and you cannot feel the vtech or hear it .. it just pulls hard from 3k-9k..

so if you like power you are hard pressed to beat the power a honda motor can sling out dollar for dollar ....

i am swapping a 2 liter stroker in my corrado and if it goes boom for any reason i wont hesitate to throw a boosted k24/20 in its place ..

also its not to uncommon to get 300 wheel NA from a k24/20 set up .. wanna see you try that with any vr!!!! it just aint gonna happen !!

so in short you gotta give credit where credit is due and stop being so racist !!! and before you dog on honda motors why dont you take a ride in a properly built and tuned one!!

power is power no matter what its in ..


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and dont forget about the f series .. an ap2 with a gtx 3076 will throw out over 500 wheel on a stock engine with 15 psi .. r32 what?? oh yea cant do that!!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and to the op nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Nov 25, 2012)

tnewsomj said:


> a honda motor in a vw?????? :screwy: wtf you should be banned from this forum and then hunted down and tar and feathered...












Epic build man!! 
Will be great to see it in person if you're at shows this year!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing f-ing awsome about a VR (performance-wise) is that the internals are strong as hell.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice job on the swap.


----------



## Vtecvw (Jan 20, 2013)

Please delete


----------



## LöW N SLö (Jan 15, 2013)

No pics? 
Don't let the jerks get you down. They're obviously extremely ignorant..
the h22a is a great motor, 200hp and what? 160 tq? that's enough to pull on a stock VR6 easy.


----------

